# SmugMug Discount



## Dominantly

Well a couple weeks ago I used the YAHOO coupon code for SmugMugs 50% initial account discount and it worked... Then at the end of the trial period it appears to only be worth $5. Did they just recently end this in place of another or something?
I have found a 30% off (attacksmug), but thats not nearly as nice as that initial one was.
Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Ham1

Dominantly said:


> Well a couple weeks ago I used the YAHOO coupon code for SmugMugs 50% initial account discount and it worked... Then at the end of the trial period it appears to only be worth $5. Did they just recently end this in place of another or something?
> I have found a 30% off (attacksmug), but thats not nearly as nice as that initial one was.
> Does anyone know anything about this?



Yes, all 50% off coupons expired 

If anyone sends me a PM in the next 14 days, I will give them a 50% off coupon since we expired all those coupons without warning.

NOTE:  this is for 1st year only 

Thanks,
Markham


----------



## Dominantly

You are affiliated with SmugMug?


----------



## Ham1

Dominantly said:


> You are affiliated with SmugMug?



Yep, I work for SmugMug.  I try and do customer support on multiple forums.

Markham


----------



## KalaMarie

Dominantly said:


> Well a couple weeks ago I used the YAHOO coupon code for SmugMugs 50% initial account discount and it worked... Then at the end of the trial period it appears to only be worth $5. Did they just recently end this in place of another or something?
> I have found a 30% off (attacksmug), but thats not nearly as nice as that initial one was.
> Does anyone know anything about this?


 

Can you say how you like SmugMug so far?  I'm thinking of creating a website.


----------



## JohnK

I just finished a Smugmug trial, I like it so far. I've seen various Smugmug galleries for years of course, but didn't setup one for myself until recently. I've been mainly using Picasa for photos, which is easy and works well, but they apply a lot of compression to uploaded images which really reduces the quality. Photos displayed on Smugmug just looks better, at least to my eye. Smugmug is also highly customizable, you can set it up pretty much anyway you want.

I have no affiliation with Smugmug, Google or any other photo hosting company.


----------



## digital flower

Ham1 said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a couple weeks ago I used the YAHOO coupon code for SmugMugs 50% initial account discount and it worked... Then at the end of the trial period it appears to only be worth $5. Did they just recently end this in place of another or something?
> I have found a 30% off (attacksmug), but thats not nearly as nice as that initial one was.
> Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all 50% off coupons expired
> 
> If anyone sends me a PM in the next 14 days, I will give them a 50% off coupon since we expired all those coupons without warning.
> 
> NOTE:  this is for 1st year only
> 
> Thanks,
> Markham
Click to expand...


Is the coupon retroactive? I just signed up for a pro account two weeks ago.



Ham1 said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are affiliated with SmugMug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I work for SmugMug.  I try and do customer support on multiple forums.
> 
> Markham
Click to expand...


Well thanks. At least I know where to come and rant  j/k



KalaMarie said:


> Can you say how you like SmugMug so far?  I'm thinking of creating a website.



I really like it so far but compared to my other website anything would be a dream.

The site is still in previews but I have been trying to make it my own.

New Digital Flower Pictures.com


----------



## heel5man

Markam, tried PMing you, wanted to make sure you received my request to take you up on the 50% off coupon offer mentioned above.  Thanks


----------



## Ham1

heel5man said:


> Markam, tried PMing you, wanted to make sure you received my request to take you up on the 50% off coupon offer mentioned above.  Thanks



Yep, I just responded 

Enjoy!

Markham


----------



## Dominantly

Thanks for the help.

Signed up for the pro account just a bit ago..


----------



## Fat_Cat

Hey Markham, I pm'ed you to see if you were still willing to help out with the 50% off code.  I'm itchin' for a new pro account.  


Mike


----------



## Ham1

Fat_Cat said:


> Hey Markham, I pm'ed you to see if you were still willing to help out with the 50% off code.  I'm itchin' for a new pro account.
> 
> 
> Mike



Yep, you got it!


----------



## bhagiraj

why dont you use my coupon code and get a discount?.. rjvbSrc0x2Mh2


----------

